# WOODWORKING SHOW IN COLUMBUS, OHIO



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

I am wondering if anyone else is going to the Woodworking show in Columbus, Ohio this weekend. I am going down with some friends and thought it would be fun to meet more Lumber Jocks. The show is at the fair grounds from Friday, January 11 through Sunday, January 13.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

The wife says we can go so I'll be there. Hopefully we can leave the little guy at her parent's house.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Too far for me!


----------



## LONGHAIR (Dec 16, 2007)

I will be there for sure. Wether I buy anything or not, I look forward to it all year.


----------



## Allen (Apr 3, 2007)

Since it's early Saturday morning it's probably too late to reply, but I will be there as well and proudly wearing my LumberJocks t-shirt.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, I am back and was glad to meet a couple of you. What a crowded show. After going to Buffalo New York and feeling alone, it was nice to see so many folks at a show. Woodworking is alive and well.

These events are a great way for all of us to meet. There were some of the usual vendors there and a few new ones. Best of all you get to see some cool demos of some great new tools and hear some con-man pitches to make it fun.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I might have gone, but I just left Columbus! More important to get home to the wife and dogs.


----------



## Allen (Apr 3, 2007)

I had a good time as well. Spent way too much money, but that's par for the course. I was a little disappointed in the quality of presentations and presense of the major manufacturers. Unless I'm missing something the only ones there were Laguna and Porter Cable/DeWalt/Delta. Delta had nothing there for sale/looking at other than one each of a table saw, planer, jointer and bandsaw but I understand this is a rebuilding year for the show under its new ownership.

Best laugh I had in awhile… I thought that "Shaker Style Entertainment Center" was the most oxymoronic thing I had ever seen in a furniture item until I saw plans at one vendor for a "Mission Style Foosball Table."

Silly… everyone knows that Stickley hated Foosball. He was more of an Air Hockey guy.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

Allen, sorry we didn't meet at the show. I also missed the major players at the show. I hope they grow it in the future. I always like to see whats new with folks like Leigh, Jessem, Woodpecker, and others. I did enjoy watching the Legacy Mill work it's magic and the fellow from PS Wood always has band saw insight to share.

I think that the part that gets missed in these shows now that the internet brings us together, is the chance for all of us to actually meet and say hello. I am thinking that next year we should all plan on meeting for breakfast or lunch before the show to get to know each other a bit better.

I enjoyed the show.


----------



## Allen (Apr 3, 2007)

I think that's a great idea. I did have my LJ shirt on but didn't realize until I started getting too warm and sweaty that I had my fleece pullover on top of it and it couldn't be seen.

I have four things that I always watch for at the shows just for the amusement factor and two of them weren't present which was a little disappointing…

Not there: the "3D Square" and the wire stripper guys
There: The rubber broom people and Amish guys, though fewer than usual.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey Allen,... The guys selling all of that as seen on TV crap were not in.. Only the lady with the sweeper and the hot packs… I prefer not to see them.


----------



## LONGHAIR (Dec 16, 2007)

It seemed a bit smaller than usual to me too. Most of the bigger vendors and manifacturers were there, Lee Valley, Laguna, DeWalt/Delta/Porter Cable, Forrest, etc. Rigid was there pushing "Reman" stuff, just like last year. (I'm not entirely sure how I feel about this though. The reduced prices are ok, but the fact that they have so much of that stuff seems to speak to quality in the first place. I have, like, and use quite a few Rigid tools but this huge display of reman stuff seems a little odd.) I was looking forward to seeing the Makita booth but they were not there. 
Over-all, it was a nice diversion….but not really anything new.


----------

